# help identify this cat



## chopper29 (Jan 25, 2009)

my buddies have been getn cats but im not sure what kind. im thinkn channel based on the forked tail but maybe flathead. most channels iv caught were more grey looking. not sure though. they were caught from a big pond so mayb that makes the color difference. thanks


----------



## Mr. Catfish (Apr 10, 2004)

It's a Channel Cat.


----------



## chopper29 (Jan 25, 2009)

Mr. Catfish said:


> It's a Channel Cat.


thanks alot. i figured so but wasnt 100%


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

Mr. Catfish said:


> It's a Channel Cat.


As if there were a need to do so, I second that.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

judging by the blood comin out of its gills I'd say its a dead one


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

The verdict---- A bleeding channel cat.


----------



## striperswiper (Oct 14, 2008)

Judging By The Forked Tail And Rays And Brownish Color Definate Channel^_^And A Nice One Dont See To Manny Channel Cats That Big


----------

